# Practice with the pros at Louisville



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

Thank you for your kind words! 

We'd like to Thank you as well for attending Indoor Nationals : )


----------



## sstarnes (Feb 1, 2003)

Thank you for bringing him by to shoot with us, I really do enjoy the evening spent shooting with the kids.

Take care

Scott Starnes


----------

